# Hitting my fifth hour for the first time



## nadia (Mar 14, 2021)

So I hit my fifth hour for the first time. I was scheduled 2-10pm but I’m used to clocking in at 3pm so I thought my lunch would be at 7pm but I remembered I clocked in at 2pm. The punched in at 7:02pm and I’m really nervous what they will do.


----------



## Loading (Mar 14, 2021)

They will probably talk to you about it and that's it. Don't let it happen again.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 14, 2021)

Loading said:


> They will probably talk to you about it and that's it. Don't let it happen again.


This. You’ll get coached but nothing bad just don’t do it again


----------



## Poofresh (Mar 14, 2021)

lol same story.  i hit it twice,  on one day, and 2 days later because i was off that next day.  they swapped my hours is why i got confused.  they made me sign for one day but for some reason never let me sign the 2nd one.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Mar 15, 2021)

You will be fired, arrested and probably executed.  And also canceled.


----------



## StyleStar (Mar 15, 2021)

You will have to sign a paper, and will be pdd in workday. Just make sure it doesnt happen again, and you will be fine.


----------



## Fix It (Mar 25, 2021)

I got a CA for meal even though I was in the middle of a legitimate emergency. It’s a formality, don’t make it a habit.


----------



## Ultimate Floater (Mar 26, 2021)

One of my coworkers has hit compliance 4 times in her first few weeks. I’m pretty sure she got written up but they certainly haven’t fired her.  She’s in a department where we are desperate for people so maybe they cut her some slack.


----------



## rd123 (Mar 26, 2021)

First time you should be fine . They will talk about it to you and will say don’t repeat it . I don’t think you have to sign anything . It happened to me once and I just got a talk .


----------



## likeyouneedtokno (Mar 26, 2021)

well i’m in a 6 hour state, unless you’re a minor. so nothing would happen at my store.


----------



## socalsailor (Apr 26, 2021)

What I would recommend for hitting your fifth is not clocking out for lunch but setting a 45 minute timer from 6:58 and then clocking in from lunch and doing a punch correction this has been unofficially recommended in my store.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 26, 2021)

socalsailor said:


> What I would recommend for hitting your fifth is not clocking out for lunch but setting a 45 minute timer from 6:58 and then clocking in from lunch and doing a punch correction this has been unofficially recommended in my store.


This is timeclock fraud and you can be termed for it


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 26, 2021)

socalsailor said:


> What I would recommend for hitting your fifth is not clocking out for lunch but setting a 45 minute timer from 6:58 and then clocking in from lunch and doing a punch correction this has been unofficially recommended in my store.


That was standard procedure at my store, too, with a wink and a nod from some of the senior leadership.


Amanda Cantwell said:


> This is timeclock fraud and you can be termed for it


True. Better to follow the rules even when leadership recommends ways around them, since it’s not their butts on the line if anything goes wrong. Our leadership apparently cared more about covering the store’s butt than ours, and if some poor TM got caught and had to suffer the consequences to make the store look good to District, I doubt that these leaders would have sacrificed themselves to save them.


----------



## Fix It (Apr 30, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This is timeclock fraud and you can be termed for it


Walk right past the clocks with out looking at them  and claim forgetting to punch. Takes 3 coachings before the CA unless it’s egregious hahaha


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 30, 2021)

First time offense is no big deal a TL or ETL will likely say something like "Hey, I see you hit compliance." And then give you a quick reminder about meals and tell you not to do it again.


----------

